
Zuckerberg Defends Free Speech, Even When the Speech Is False - colinprince
https://www.wired.com/story/zuckerberg-defends-free-speech-even-when-speech-false/
======
inflatableDodo
>He then doubled down, saying he did not think anyone should want “a private
company to prevent you from saying something that it thinks is factually
incorrect.”

I'm sure there used to be a difference in English between "prevent you from
saying" and "refuse to help publish". Did I miss a meeting?

